# Benji..............



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that Benji found another great home in his senior years of his life. So sad for his owner having to give him up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Benji*

So happy that you helped Benji find a home!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A very happing ending to a sad situation. 

Thank you YGRR for taking in Benji and finding him a loving home.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah for Benji!


----------

